# Ghazghkull's Ork Army of Armageddon.



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

I want to make an ork army that represents Ghazgkhull's army in the third war of armegeddon on a smaller scale. I already know he had pretty much had orks from every clan under him, but if people could provide me with some specific fluff about his army it would be much appreciated. 
Anyways this is my second time trying to make an ork army and this is my new color scheme. C&C would be appreciated alot. also check out my old orks by clicking the link below and tell me what u don't like and like about the two or which looks better.
I'm going for a much darker and realistic look, but the orks kinda look unfinished now. Anyways here are the pics. In reality they are a little bit brighter my room was a little dark and my lamp was not helping, maybe I'll add new pics tomorrow.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

very smooth painting. I think the flesh tones and metal parts could use some extreme highlighting for a but more 'pop'. I dont think that would take away from them looking realistic, in fact it may help. the checkers and mouths look great. 

I read the whole Ork codex once. From what I can remember there is no detailed list of all the ork clans he had support from, his army is just massive and has groups from all the different groups, goffs, bad moons, evil sunz etc. They would all be in there.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Ghaz is a goff boy, even from before he recieved his vision from the ork gods. His Army uses a core of his origional warband which were goffs, though it's expanded massively since those days. He has hangers on from the other factions and fielded a lot of Kult of speed on armageddon but his close knit band of liutenants are mostly goffs.

References:
3rd edition Ork codex pg 40: Ghazghkull's rules. Goff army special rule.
In third edition when the 3rd war was being played out, Ghaz had specific rules relating to the army selections he was allowed to make.

codex armageddon pg 31: Force dispositions in the third armageddon war. Ghazghkull's personal army is 400 warbands strong, more than twice that of any other liutenants. It's also worth noting that many of his higher echalon commanders in each warzone appear to be goffs.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Great job! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looking good mate, keep at it. How many points you looking at doing for your Orcs?


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

Thx everyone for the feedback.
@ unxpekted, yeah i do not know how to extreme highlight the skin because it is a mix of knarloc green and bleached bone, and anymore bleached bone in the mix and i'm afraid they will look too pale. I kinda wanna paint my orks like the eavy metal team does, but I just can't get it how I want it.
@ Disciple, hopefully 2000pts at least. I've been a fan of 40k minatures for bout 3 years with a 2 year gap before now, and never finished an army...except for a small 1000pt necron army I started with


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work on the Ork.
From what I can remember he was a Goff. Hence your paint scheme with the black & ones checks is very fitting for that clan.


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I tried a new ork skin color scheme that is a little more green, but I do not think it actually looks better for how much more time consuming the layering process was also because I could not reproduce the same color on the test mini i painted first. C&C are much appreciated and needed.
























Compare the difference between the two skin colors...not much I think








All together


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Big up the Goffs! :victory:

Boyz can vary in skin tone a fair bit from ork to ork. Traditionally the darker the tougher. I think those are so close no one will notice within big ol mobs.

Nice work on the checks and hazard stripes.

I love the scars on them too.


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

Well i have been away for awhile because I have been busy studying for a test that is equivalent to a high school diploma in the US, AKA as the GED. Also I got a Deff Dread...I heard they suck in battle,s but with my orks I wanna play them for their looks(deff dreads one of my fav models) and for fun. Also I need to order some new brushes...ant suggestions?
Deffy assembled and magnetized except for one arm because I accidently superglued the magnets on the wrong way...Also if any one else has magnetized a deff dread before can I ask is the top arm droopy becuz mine is.
















I really want to paint this guy but I want to finish some more boyz first and got to wait on new brushes


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think everything that you have done is really nice looking on the front sides. The skin tone is great, the checker patterns are that great mix of even and uneven that screams ork! But from the back the black parts look really flat and unfinished. Some highlighting on the folds of the black cloth would really help. Barring that you have a really sweet start to an Ork horde!


----------

